# Which period/theater of WWII do you enjoy studying the most?



## DarrenW (May 22, 2018)

If you had to select only one, which would it be? In order to simplify things MTO includes Africa, Italy, Malta, the Middle East, and the Balkans. If you can think of additions/ improvements to the selections let me know and I'll add/change them accordingly. I'm definitely not up to speed on all the various aspects of the war so any corrections will be certainly welcomed.


----------



## herman1rg (May 22, 2018)

Voted, BOB period


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2018)

I can’t decide between 1940-1941 MTO or 1942-1943 MTO. I have a fascination with studying the Afrika Corps and Rommel. Because of the Rommel aspect, I also am very fond of the 1944 ETO era as well.

I think this all started when I went to Elementary School from 3rd - 6th grade on the former 8th Panzer Regiment base in Germany, and also met Rommel’s son on multiple occasions when he was the Mayor of Stuttgart.

I’ll vote 1941 MTO for that reason...


----------



## parsifal (May 22, 2018)

For me it changes depending on what I am interested in at the time.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 22, 2018)

Where's the "All Of The Above" option?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2018)

If I had to choose I would be mostly interested in fall gelb, so 1940.


----------



## gomwolf (May 31, 2018)

1942~43 MTO is the best.


----------

